# How Hot Does the Outside of the Pellet Stove Get



## sydney1963 (Oct 17, 2008)

My stove and vent pipe are quite hot to the touch but wall is barely warm.  Is this normal?


----------



## Shortstuff (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't know which stove you have, but after my Castille has been running a while (1/2 hour or more) the front and glass doors get very hot as well as the first 4 to 5 feet of vent pipe.  The sides get pretty warm and the top gets warm.  My vent pipe is 6" away from the wall so the wall doesn't even get warm.

All in all I'm told that what I just explained is normal.

Steve


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Oct 17, 2008)

My Breckwell has an exhaust temp of 250 at the HRC.  The Endurance is much lower around 170 to 185 degrees.

Some stoves you can touch because of the construction of the unit.  Other are just a single layer of steel.  They will be hot.

Remember from Blazing Saddles, "Fire hot, Mongo!".

Eric


----------



## Bxpellet (Oct 17, 2008)

Ask the cat she spends most if the time sleeping on it


----------



## wb2bhc (Oct 17, 2008)

My cast iron Empress gets a bit warm on the top of the stove, 
but would not burn your hand if accidentally placed on it same
for the sides. Of course the glass gets quite hot.

If I had a cat it would find it quite comfy around the stove.

Have a warm and toast winter

Jay


----------

